# Difficult embryo transfers so having a cervix dilatation, no sedation....



## bcbob (Jun 19, 2013)

Not really sure where to put this.

I'm hoping to hear from others who have had a cervix dilatation, as I'm going in on Friday for one. They normally do it under heavy sedation at my hospital. However, due to a previous allergy to general anaesthetic, I'm not sure what they will give me (I had EC last time just with a local anaesthetic).

Has anyone out there had a cervix dilatation without sedation and if so, is it a really bad idea to be aware of what's happening and is it painful? I found EC and ET really painful - EC because of no sedation and ET because it took 6 attempts at getting a catheter through the cervix. So I'm a bit scared/ apprehensive! Also I don't really know what it involves, so if anyone has any info on that, that would be great too. I'm having it prior to my next FET cycle, because of previous difficulties at ET and during the mock transfers. Hopefully it will make next ET go more smoothly...

Thanks in advance. xx


----------



## bcbob (Jun 19, 2013)

No-one at all?


----------



## vickster_77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have no experience of this, but didn't want to read & run, maybe try the IVF boards, rather than investigations Hope it's not too painful and helps with future transfers xxx


----------



## rooneyb (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi! I can't really help with cervix dilation without sedation as I had a general when mine was done earlier this year. I do know what difficult ET's are like because of it. My first ET was very traumatic and horrendous and after 45 minutes of trying, was eventually cancelled. Feeling and seeing the Drs frustration and nurses constantly telling me to relax! was difficult. I didn't relax on my next ET either and only when I changed clinic and had my husband there with me, I could focus on him, not the frustration of the Dr. That resulted in a successful pregnancy and healthy DS. I had another ET earlier this year. I had a hysterscopy for cervix dilation a month prior to this. I felt no pain after the procedure. I have had previously dilated with a balloon type procedure and it was under a local. The dilation lasted a few months though. I am pregnant again, so it does help! Good luck for Friday and wish you all the best.


----------



## bcbob (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks for the replies vickster and Rooney. The post has had plenty of views so I guess there are just not many people who have had the procedure. I have some suggestions from elsewhere for pain relief/sedation so I'll see what the anaesthetist will offer me tomorrow morning.  

Good to hear that you were successful with your embryo transfer after it too Rooney so thanks for posting


----------

